# Full weekend of indoor archery in NC



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Carolina Outdoor Sportsman has moved and I don't have the web site update yet - see this thread for directions to the new location.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1102432


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Or if ya want a real learning experience head to the Gander in Richmond VA


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Or if ya want a real learning experience head to the Gander in Richmond VA


:blah: what and shoot with you and the leprechaun...besides driving that far to shoot indoor??? I don't think so...


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Daaannnnggggg!!! Sarge called that little guy a leprechaun!! Oh No You Didn't!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Daaannnnggggg!!! Sarge called that little guy a leprechaun!! Oh No You Didn't!!!


Check your email - leprechaun archer


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Daaannnnggggg!!! Sarge called that little guy a leprechaun!! Oh No You Didn't!!!


I never said little:teeth::darkbeer:...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Or if ya want a real learning experience head to the Gander in Richmond VA


You're giving them too much credit. 



psargeant said:


> :blah: what and shoot with you and the leprechaun...besides driving that far to shoot indoor??? I don't think so...


I understand. You 'Whinas won't go out of your way to take a beating....... a real embarrassing beating. I don't blame you. The last time we all got together Virginian's left North Carolina with most if not all of the first place awards and a handful of NC state records. Does that still sting?

Brad, find out when their next state indoor open is and we'll continue the lesson...........


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> You're giving them too much credit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I end up taking a beating everytime I go out to shoot, so nothing new for me...Stopped stinging a long time ago.

Our Vegas open was supposed to be this weekend, but we have had to cancel it. The Gander store here in GSO has decided to move their range and reduce its size down to 2 or 3 lanes and about 15 yds...As a result, they won't make any repairs to where we normally shoot and the bails are shot, and none of the lights work...Next closest place to shoot indoor to me is 1.5 hours away...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I end up taking a beating everytime I go out to shoot, so nothing new for me...Stopped stinging a long time ago.
> 
> Our Vegas open was supposed to be this weekend, but we have had to cancel it. The Gander store here in GSO has decided to move their range and reduce its size down to 2 or 3 lanes and about 15 yds...As a result, they won't make any repairs to where we normally shoot and the bails are shot, and none of the lights work...Next closest place to shoot indoor to me is 1.5 hours away...


That sucks................. It's time to get a group of guys together and put up a pole barn. Use gravel for the floor and put in a wooden deck for the shooting line. Find a couple of old wood stoves and you're ready.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Not a terrible idea...


----------

